# Take 1 Audi TTRS, Robbieben and some fine grade sandpaper



## DieselTuningUK (Mar 12, 2010)

And you have some serious wincing moments lol

Rob's been here most of today detailing and correcting the TTRS for me...

A preview..




























sandpaper!!!!!! ( the dealer found a couple of bad stonechips the day before we collected it, but i didnt want a resprayed bonnet so weve touched it up, and Robbie has been correcting it as part of the detail..)



















Ill post some more piccies 2moro,

if anyone is after any DoDo Juice products, drop me a pm as ive just bought a load from a new company who is currently offering discounts of upto 15% off waxes, shampoo's etc 

Robbieben is using DoDo White Diamond on the TT, and ive got to admit im really impressed with the results 8)


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Looking forward to the end results. Wet sanding can be scary lol!


----------



## DieselTuningUK (Mar 12, 2010)

the results and write up...


> Andrew asked me to detail his Audi RSTT, he's just bought the car at 6 months old and 10,500 miles on the clock but paintwork like a car 2 or 3 years old, it had been seriously neglected by it's previous owner so needed full correction and some paint in places to correct stone chips and scuffs.
> 
> Being white it looks beautiful at a distance but closer inspection revealed some serious swirling, various in depth scratches to bodywork and light lenses.
> 
> ...


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Looks great! I also have an A3 private plate on my TT lol.


----------

